# guide repair?



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a Shimano 70 bait runner rodthat has a guide that has lost its ceramic ring. Do I have to replace the entire guide or is there a ceramic insert that I can glue into the guide?


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

> *Badfisherman (2/27/2010)*I have a Shimano 70 bait runner rodthat has a guide that has lost its ceramic ring. Do I have to replace the entire guide or is there a ceramic insert that I can glue into the guide?


Badfisherman you would be ahead just going to your local rod supply shop and having them match you up a PacBay or American Tackle guide and replace the guide. This would eliminate and future problem with it. Some new thread and a little Flex Coat and your back on the water as good as new. Just remember the coat needs to be spun while drying. or it will run and gob to one side. Take you time removing the old Guide a heat gun and a razor is handy but most importantly don't cut into your blank just scrap it more then anything


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Great thanks for the info!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you bring it up to me I can have it back to you in 2 days


----------

